# au fait de son époque



## gazellienne

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je souhaite traduire cette phrase du français vers l'anglais:

voici le contexte: "Jeanne, *au fait de son époque*, à decidé d'avoir un autre enfant" (Dans cette histoire, Jeanne a 55 ans, née en 1953)

Cordialement,


----------



## Micia93

the wording is weird, I've never heard it so 
well, I presume it means that she follows the trend in which women want babies even if they are rather old ?


----------



## JimboFr

Like many women of her time, Jeanne decided to have another baby


----------



## gazellienne

hmmm, ok, thanks anyway!


----------



## gazellienne

ah, just saw your message, JimboFr, thanks!


----------



## williamc

Bonjour,

Keeping abreast of the times.


----------



## JimboFr

William..
I avoided that one, along with "of her period" just because of some possible uncouth connotations in this context!


----------



## Chimel

gazellienne said:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Je souhaite traduire cette phrase du français vers l'anglais:
> 
> voici le contexte: "Jeanne, *au fait de son époque*, à decidé d'avoir un autre enfant" (Dans cette histoire, Jeanne a 55 ans, née en 1953)
> 
> Cordialement,


être au fait = être au courant

"Au fait de son époque" est une expression un peu curieuse pour moi, qui doit être comprise, je pense, comme: "au courant (des possibilités, des tendances, des habitudes, des goûts...) de son époque.

Mais il me paraîtrait plus logique de dire:
Jeanne, dans l'esprit de son époque,...
Jeanne, qui vit avec son temps,...


----------



## Micia93

tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi Chimel !
je n'avais jamais entendu non plus cette tournure (comme dit plus haut)

:=)


----------



## Aoyama

Basically, williamc (#6) is right. But the expression does not make sense here (or rather is completely out of place).
Chimel says it all in #8.
But then, one may question the logic here : is it (really) that 





> she follows the trend in which women want babies even if they are rather old ?


 could be but one can hardly call it a "trend" ...


----------



## Micia93

well, by "trend", I didn't want to be derogatory : it's a fact that women now prefer to be sure of having a good job instead of being pregnant at 18, but let's also say that it has sometimes become "fashionable" for some women aged 63 for instance

:=)


----------



## Moon Palace

There is indeed a question of logic: the period at stake was not one when women had children when they were that old. Thus I would suggest_ au fait de  _here is a mere synonym of _consciente de_ / _au courant de_, and although there is no _although_ or _yet_, I would take it to be a way of contrasting these contradictory facts: _Jeanne_, _aware of her time_, _has decided to... 
_I believe this impression is reinforced by the use of the _passé composé _along with the verb _décider_, which points to her determination.


----------



## Aoyama

> well, by "trend", I didn't want to be derogatory


you were not. Your comment is not in question here, it is the original sentence (by the way, no _à , _just plain _a [a décidé]_ ) which is funny.
First of all 





> the period at stake was not one when women had children when they were that old


 -but then, what is the period : 2008 ?
If it is (in the best "suitable" case) indeed 2008, one does not see the link between "being aware of one's time" and wanting a[nother] child. Would a woman want a child because it's "dans l'esprit du temps" ? I hope not.
May I ask who wrote this sentence (in French) in the first place ?


----------



## Moon Palace

Aoyama said:


> First of all  -but then, what is the period : 2008 ?
> If it is (in the best "suitable" case) indeed 2008, one does not see the link between "being aware of one's time" and wanting a[nother] child. Would a woman want a child because it's "dans l'esprit du temps" ? I hope not.
> May I ask who wrote this sentence (in French) in the first place ?



Yes, the period seems to be 2008, in which case my suggestion of a contrast is not relevant indeed. 
Still, I would still use _aware of her time_, because it is the closest to what the French says, namely _aware of what happens these days_, and however weird it may seem to us, there is somehow a link between the current habits / events and her decision. It may not be "because", but merely "knowing that it could be done / was acceptable, she decided..."


----------



## Aoyama

Once again, it is not the choice of the expression (aware of her time/aware of what was happening in her days) that is in question here. It is the logic of the original French sentence. 
Pourquoi faut-il/fallait-il que Jeanne _soit au fait_/au diapason de son époque pour décider d'avoir un autre enfant ?


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

You do know that we use 'au fait' as an expression in English too?  

_-Can you show me how this works?_
_-Well, I'm not entirely au fait on the ins and outs of it, maybe you should ask John instead._

It wouldn't be clear enough for this translation but just thought that I would add this in as no one has mentioned it and I love when I hear people use it when speaking English.  However, it does suggest to me that Jeanne is having a baby _because she knows it is now socially acceptable,_ that is the meaning I took instantly from _au fait de son époque_. 

Now just to find a nice way to express that!


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Peut-être, tout simplement;

Jeanne, knowing that times have/had changed, decided to have another child.


----------



## Moon Palace

I believe the misunderstanding has to do with the phrase _au fait de_: it does not mean _'au diapason de', _but merely _'aware of': _


> _Être au fait (de la question)._ Être au courant, informé, renseigné. _Il lui échappait (...) quelquefois des mots qui rappelaient ses anciennes amours; mais il fallait être au fait comme moi pour y faire attention_ (Sénac de Meilhan, _Émigré,_ 1797, p. 1787) :


----------



## Aoyama

The meaning of _être au fait de _has been explained above (notably at #8). The "misunderstanding" is indeed in the use of the expression in that particular phrase. It does not fit in its original meaning. This is why some "adjustment" has to be made ...


----------



## Moon Palace

I don't see why this meaning shouldn't fit here, since you could use a synonym "_Jeanne, consciente de son époque, .." 
_Saying _au fait de _means _vivre avec son temps_ is a distortion of the meaning, not an adjustment. In my humble opinion.


----------



## Aoyama

Peut-être ...  (Personnellement) je ne comprendrais pas très bien une phrase comme : "Jeanne, *consciente de son époque*, a décidé d'avoir un autre enfant". En quoi la "conscience de son époque" serait-elle une raison pour avoir un [autre] enfant ? Parce qu'à "son époque" certaines femmes "âgées" ont des grossesses tardives ? Pas probant, à mon humble avis.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Aoyama said:


> En quoi la "conscience de son époque" serait-elle une raison pour avoir un [autre] enfant ?


 
Mais c'est ça exactement à mon avis! Il y a 20 ou 30 ou 40 ans ça aurait été un événement tellement étonné! Mais, nos jours en 2009, c'est plus normal. Donc, comme j'ai déjà dit;

_Jeanne, knowing/realising/seeing/understanding that times had changed, decided to have another child._

Le stigmate n'existe plus.


----------



## Micia93

je suis d'accord avec Chris, d'où ma première idée qu'elle suivait une tendance actuelle

:=)


----------



## Aoyama

Bon, qui peut aller là contre ...
Maintenant, ça reste une _interprétation,_ pas une _traduction_.


----------



## Moon Palace

Aoyama said:


> Maintenant, ça reste une _interprétation,_ pas une _traduction_.



En quoi une traduction qui repose sur le sens d'une expression peut-elle être une interprétation? Dire que _être au fait de _signifie _être au diapason / en accord avec son époque_ est une distortion de sens. 
Now I believe the lack of explicit linking words such as _parce qu'elle était au fait de... _is the choice of the locutor who intends to have us react precisely as we did: surprise at the link he establishes with this appositive clause. Yet, the verb _a décidé de_ also points to this playing a part in her decision. Whether we agree / approve or not.


----------



## Aoyama

On s'enlise un peu, ici.
Chimel (#8) a bien résumé le propos :

1. être au fait = être au courant

2. "Au fait de son époque" est une expression un peu curieuse, qui doit être comprise, comme: "au courant (des possibilités, des tendances, des habitudes, des goûts...) de son époque.

3. Mais il paraîtrait plus logique de dire:
Jeanne, dans l'esprit de son époque,...
Jeanne, qui vit avec son temps,... 

On ne discute pas ici du bien-fondé de vouloir un enfant à un âge (relativement) avancé parce que cela semble être dans les moeurs, mais de l'usage, ou plutôt de _l'acception_ de l'expression "au fait de son époque" insérée dans la phrase qui nous occupe ("Jeanne, *au fait de son époque*, a décidé d'avoir un autre enfant" = "vouloir un enfant parce qu'on est au fait de son époque"). L'expression est ici bizarre, la phrase est mal tournée et ne cadre pas avec l'idée que l'on veut transmettre.


----------



## watergirl

Aoyama said:


> On s'enlise un peu, ici.
> L'expression est ici bizarre, la phrase est mal tournée et ne cadre pas avec l'idée que l'on veut transmettre.



I have followed this discussion with interest, mostly because I have heard (British) English speakers use the expression "au fait" in a way that I don't think is always "true" to the original French meaning.  

Could this be the source of the confusion here?    It seems to me that "au fait" as used in this  poster's example is intended to mean "in sync with..." or "in step with...."  which is maybe more like its meaning in its adopted home country of England?

Just a thought......


----------



## Aoyama

But note that it should be "au fait *de *qqc", "au fait" alone means in French "by the way" (and "en fait" means "in fact").
Now, whether the original sentence using *au fait de son époque* has been written by an English (British or else) speaker is a question, and could explain the unusual use here of the expression. But strange as it is, it could very well be written by a French native speaker as well. Paradoxically, this "unusual use" is somewhat still possible ...


----------



## Moon Palace

Aoyama said:


> 3. Mais il paraîtrait plus logique de dire:
> Jeanne, dans l'esprit de son époque,...
> Jeanne, qui vit avec son temps,...
> 
> [...] L'expression est ici bizarre, la phrase est mal tournée et ne cadre pas avec l'idée que l'on veut transmettre.



La question fondamentale est de savoir qui décide de la logique du texte: l'auteur ou le lecteur qui a ses propres filtres? 
"L'idée que l'on veut transmettre" : celle de l'auteur, ou celle que nous pensons politiquement correcte?
Détourner une expression de son usage ordinaire tout en en conservant le sens est un procédé stylistique qui a un nom : c'est une hypallage, et cela permet à certains auteurs de dire des choses comme: _"la marche pluvieuse sur un terrain lourd". 
_Ce qu'on _voudrait_ entendre nous appartient, mais ne peut servir à la traduction.


----------

